# Comfortis on a 3.5 pound dog????



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello- 

Does anyone use Comfortis on a small chihuahua? It is supposed to be OK for dogs 3 pounds and up in the right dosage. I just had a discussion with my vet yesterday about Prince who is just under 3.5 pounds. I do not like the topical flea stuff. It is just too much volume for such a little dog. Comfortis looks a lot like Trifexis without the heart worm prevention. I like that it is pill not a topical. The vet did not bring this brand up (it does require a prescription). He suggested I try Capstar because it is less volume than Frontline Plus (which I am currently using on Prince). I bought the Capstar at the vet but after researching it more it appears to kill existing fleas but is not a preventive (sounds weird, Prince has no fleas at the moment so it seems like I need a preventative). Maybe I am over thinking this. I wish Prince was a bit bigger because he could take Trifexis which is simple and an all in one for flea and heart worm (Lady takes this). I am thinking about returning the Capstar and asking for a prescription for Comfortis if they don't carry it at the vet.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You could look into Sentinel. It's heartworm, worming and flea preventive.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sentinel® Flavor Tabs® | Smart is getting more from your heartworm medication.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Sentinel is excellent. As is comfortis, but then you would need heart worm prevention, too.
Have you thought about revolution? It protects against fleas, intestinal parasites, and heart worms. I know it's topical, but it works very differently than other topicals (frontline, advantage, etc). Revolution actually goes subcutaneously and stays there for 30 days, thus it doesn't wash or "wear" off like others do. I use it for my tinies when we need flea protection and it works very well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Also Revolution is more dosed more accurately for smaller dogs. I don't know it off the top of my head as I type this, but Lulu and Gidget take two different amounts and there is only 2 lbs difference in them. Gidget is 4lbs 2 oz and Lulu is 6lbs 4oz.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry to hijack your thread, but how big do they have to be to take Trifexis? I'm wanting to switch to something else. Capstar is a great medicine if the dog already has fleas. It's pretty safe too. But definitely not what you need. It's interesting that your vet prescribed it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread, but how big do they have to be to take Trifexis? I'm wanting to switch to something else. Capstar is a great medicine if the dog already has fleas. It's pretty safe too. But definitely not what you need. It's interesting that your vet prescribed it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


5 pounds is bottom limit for Trifexis! Works great for Lady and it is easy to give her. I smear it into some peanut butter on my finger and she licks it right down.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> Sentinel® Flavor Tabs® | Smart is getting more from your heartworm medication.


I definitely am going to take the Capstar back and I like the idea of Sentinil as an all in one. Hopefully they will prescribe it if they don't carry it. I have bought from pet-meds with no problems and can order it from them. My fault, I hadn't done my research!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

OK now I feel like an idiot. I just took what I bought yesterday out of the bag and it is Parastar plus not Capstar. I will probably go ahead and try it since I only got three doses and I have some Heartguard left. Next round ill try something that is oral or all in one. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

They do make comfortis now for tinies, in case you were still interested in giving it a try. I believe it's for 3.3 to 4.9 pounds.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## srdefoe (Feb 23, 2013)

We use Comfortis for our 3 boys, 5, 7 and 8 pounds, when we are in FL. It works great and they do not have any side effects. The fleas there are immune to the topicals, even Vectra which is a new one. Here in MI I use the topicals because we need the tick protection also. 
Sue


----------

